# Any ideas ?



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily is bringing up thick like spit in the morning (not bile) no colour,sounds as if she's going to sick up all her meal and just a spoonful comes out,she's fine otherwise eating playing,drinking.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine do this to sometimes is hers like White and frothy?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes that's it ! she's never done it before or been sick


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think it's anything to worry about hun, mine do it sometimes when they have empty tummies. Sometimes it's yellow sometimes White x


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My Zarita does this quite often. She has reflux though. She is on Pepsid from the vet for 'acid tummy'. She is my problem girl when it comes to being nauseated in the am. She acts like a 'pregnant lady!!!' Sue Davis


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

My little guy does this sometimes too.
Never been able to figure out why thou.
Would be interesting to know wouldn't it?
~Blessings.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

pmum said:


> My little guy does this sometimes too.
> Never been able to figure out why thou.
> Would be interesting to know wouldn't it?
> ~Blessings.


yes it would she has always had an iron stomach,never been a sickly dog at all


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I wonder if she is a bit dehydrated???


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She's getting worse did it 4 times today so ringing the vets tomorrow,she seems to be drinking ,so who knows.Feeling sorry for herself curled up on my lap at the moment


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor little pumpkin. I'll check in to see what the vet says.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Dary used to have empty stomach syndrome, but it was definitely yellow and smelled like bile. You could try giving her a little snack at bedtime. Dary also took sucralfate once a day, and that seemed to help.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lin said:


> Poor little pumpkin. I'll check in to see what the vet says.


Thanks Lin have appointment for 2pm today,she can't seem to keep her breakfast down now.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Got back from the vets she has a temperature,she was given anti sickness and antibiotic injection so back to the vets tomorrow


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry shes spitting up hope shes fine ill check back for update


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

After magic injections,she hasn't been sick ,temperature was still a little higher but vet said nothing to worry about should go down to normal.She looks better as well.
thanks everybody !


----------

